# Happy Birthday Amy



## JimD (Jul 28, 2005)

*:groupparty:Hoppy Birthday to you, Amy!!:groupparty:*

:groupparty::groupparty::groupparty::groupparty::groupparty:


----------



## CorkysMom (Jul 28, 2005)

Hope you have a great one!!


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 28, 2005)

Happy Happy Birthday, Amy!!!!











Hope you have a great day!

:hug:

-Carolyn


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 28, 2005)

Happy birthday! Have a great one!


----------



## pamnock (Jul 28, 2005)

Happy Birthday Amy!









Pam


----------



## ayglnu13 (Jul 28, 2005)

Thank you!!  

So far it hasnt been the best birthday, Ibroke down on the side of the road and ran into a wall with mycar*I am sucha idiot!*.

But thank you guysfor makingmy day  :kiss:

~Amy


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 28, 2005)

Don't you love it when that sort of thing happens on your birthday? On my 18th, I got a flat tire. lol


----------



## ayglnu13 (Jul 28, 2005)

Haha ya, I havenever hit anything, ever, and it figures that on my birthday I run intoa wall and breakdown all in the same day!! 

~Amy


----------



## stanleysmommy (Jul 28, 2005)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY AMY!!!* 

From me and Stanley!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 28, 2005)

Oh, to be 17again!



HAPPY BIRTHDAY, AMY!

Laura


----------



## bunnydude (Jul 28, 2005)

Happy Birthday Amy!

:groupparty:


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Jul 28, 2005)

:groupparty:HAPPY BIRTHDAY AMY!!:groupparty:.

Sorry to hear about your car though . Hope you had a good day besides that!

Vickie


----------



## ayglnu13 (Jul 28, 2005)

Haha, yes ,it has be relatively fun besides that  

Thanks so much every one :kiss:

~Amy


----------



## Zee (Jul 28, 2005)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY AMY !!!!!!

:groupparty::hug::kiss::bouquet::groupparty:
*


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 28, 2005)

:groupparty::balloons:

Hoppy Birthday Amy!!!!

May you have many more that aren't quite as rough.....

Peg &amp; bunnies


----------



## lyndsy (Jul 28, 2005)

:groupparty:HOPPY BIRTHDAY!:groupparty:





:balloons::balloons::balloons::balloons::balloons::balloons::balloons::balloons::balloons::balloons::balloons::balloons::balloons::balloons::balloons::balloons::balloons::balloons::balloons::balloons:

:monkey::monkey:


----------



## Mr. Stee (Jul 28, 2005)

Happy happy happy happy birthday!

:rainbow::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::rainbow:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Jul 28, 2005)

Celebratewith attitude..SHAKE WHAT YOUR MOMMA GAVE YOU GIRL!!!!!







HappyBirthday!



Raspberry, Sebastian's Little Girl and Sebastian


----------



## FreddysMom (Jul 28, 2005)

:ele::balloons:Happy Happy Birthday!!!!:balloons::ele:


----------



## irishmist (Jul 28, 2005)

Happy birthday Amy



MUAH from Susan Cleo Pez and Gracie



Pez says " Did someone say CAKE!"


----------



## Cheetos mom (Jul 29, 2005)

Happy Birthday, Miss Amy!!!! 

Look on the brightside... you came out unscathed on your birthday!!! Sorry about your car, but happy you're ok!!!:bunnydance:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 29, 2005)

HappyBirthdayAmy!!!!


:star:May your BirthdayWishes come true.:magicwand:



Rainbows!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jul 29, 2005)

*:ele:HAPPYBIRTHDAYAMY!!!!:groupparty::groupparty::groupparty::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::ele::ele:*



*FROM ANGEL, DJ, AND SWEETPEA*

*Amy, mommie got me for daddy for his early birthday. Daddy'sbirthday is on Sept 3rd. Same number is mine but I was born on June3rd. Arn't I cute. I give you bunny kissies for your birthday and hopeyou feel better.*


----------



## mini lop luva (Jul 29, 2005)

HappyBirthday Amy hope you had a great day xxx:balloons::groupparty:


----------



## ayglnu13 (Jul 29, 2005)

Wow thanks for all the posts! I feel so loved :kiss:

It turned out to be an awesome birthdayafter all! I didnt really want a big party this year so we had a nicesmall party with one of my friends and my family. I really enjoyed itand I got some pretty nice things as well 

~Amy


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 29, 2005)

HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY, AMY

Hop you had a great day, despite the car trouble

Jan, Pernod and Perry


----------



## stanleysmommy (Jul 29, 2005)

*That's cause ya are Amy!! 

ayglnu13 wrote: *


> Wow thanks for all the posts! I feel so loved:kiss:


----------



## cirrustwi (Jul 29, 2005)

Happy Birthday Amy!!!

Jen, Daisy, Sage, Basil, Elvis, Orion, Saphy, Sampson,Lily, Abby, Dillon, Delilah, Anissa and Corky


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Jul 29, 2005)

happy birthday!!


----------



## ayglnu13 (Jul 30, 2005)

Wow thats really cool!! Thanks!! 

~Amy


----------



## RosieRoo Jones (Jul 30, 2005)

I'm not sure if I'm a little late to say it, but, HAPPY BIRTHDAY AMY!!!:apollo:

-from Rosie (my bunny) and Rosieroo Jones


----------



## RosieRoo Jones (Jul 30, 2005)

This is Rosie!!!


----------



## dajeti2 (Jul 30, 2005)

Happy Birthday Amy!!

May all your wishes come true.

Tina Jeremy &amp; Zoo Crew


----------

